# Design of mine structures



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

I found a great digital book online, "Design of Mine Structures", from 1912:

https://archive.org/details/designminestruc02ketcgoog

A really great reference resource, it has plans and information about various headframes, ore cars, skips, hoist houses, ore bins, coal tipples, etc. 

I wish I'd seen this sooner, it would have been very helpful with the headframe I'm currently working on!


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Brilliant! Thanks for the info., Ray. 


-Kevin.


----------

